
Show HN: Evaluate resumes at a glance through Named Entity Recognition - gajju3588
https://dataturks.com/blog/named-entity-recognition-in-resumes.php
======
matt_the_bass
I noticed you used resumes from Indeed. Often their online resumes are all
formatted the same way. I would this this would I fluence training. Have you
considered training with more randomly formatted resumes? I know that when we
hire at work, we get a lot of resumes in pdf and docx format. They are mostly
all formatted differently. I’d be interested parsing these not, resumes that
are already regularly formatted via indeed.

Any thoughts? Maybe ask readers here to send you their resume to add variety.

